# Diletta Leotta resta a DAZN



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2021)

Con un post sul suo profilo Instagram con scritto "_Non so voi, ma io sto già contando i giorni che mi separano dalla prossima Serie A_" seguito da un cuore da parte dell'account di *DAZN*, la giornalista sportiva *Diletta Leotta smentisce* di fatto le voci che volevano *un suo addio* alla piattaforma.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2364756 ha scritto:


> Con un post sul suo profilo Instagram con scritto "_Non so voi, ma io sto già contando i giorni che mi separano dalla prossima Serie A_" seguito da un cuore da parte dell'account di *DAZN*, la giornalista sportiva *Diletta Leotta smentisce* di fatto le voci che volevano *un suo addio* alla piattaforma.



Sì sì, esaltati, Leottona.

Se tanto mi dà tanto, ci sta che un bel giorno ti fanno fuori e mettono un bel travione* gender-fluid o qualche catrame diversamente bella al tuo posto.

* (C) Copyright [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION], n.d.r.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2021)

grande dazn loro si che si rinforzano, non applicano la legge "se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2364762 ha scritto:


> grande dazn loro si che si rinforzano, non applicano la legge "se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno"



E tutti entrano nelle conduttrici.


----------



## Kaw (19 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2364756 ha scritto:


> Con un post sul suo profilo Instagram con scritto "_Non so voi, ma io sto già contando i giorni che mi separano dalla prossima Serie A_" seguito da un cuore da parte dell'account di *DAZN*, la giornalista sportiva *Diletta Leotta smentisce* di fatto le voci che volevano *un suo addio* alla piattaforma.


Con 10 partite invece che 3 era ovvio che restasse anche lei, anzi non sarei sorpreso se continuassero la campagna acquisti.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2364758 ha scritto:


> Sì sì, esaltati, Leottona.
> 
> Se tanto mi dà tanto, ci sta che un bel giorno ti fanno fuori e mettono un bel travione* gender-fluid o qualche catrame diversamente bella al tuo posto.
> 
> * (C) Copyright [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION], n.d.r.



può sempre rifarsi brutta. Tra un po la gente andrà dal chirurgo per farsi aggiungere grasso e allungare il nasone


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2364756 ha scritto:


> Con un post sul suo profilo Instagram con scritto "_Non so voi, ma io sto già contando i giorni che mi separano dalla prossima Serie A_" seguito da un cuore da parte dell'account di *DAZN*, la giornalista sportiva *Diletta Leotta smentisce* di fatto le voci che volevano *un suo addio* alla piattaforma.



Infatti pareva assolutamente una fake news, ora che hanno tutte le partite mollarla


----------



## Rudi84 (20 Giugno 2021)

Adesso manca solo Federica Masolin e poi le più fig*e le ha tutte dazn


----------

